# Mod approval



## Brads (27 May 2020)

I've had a few posts made invisible until approved lately.

What's with that ?


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

Brads said:


> I've had a few posts made invisible until approved lately.
> 
> What's with that ?


Either you've been a bit naughty or the thread is a bit sensitive so any posts are 'vetted' before entering the public domain, I've had a few posts not appear until they've been approved.


----------



## Slick (27 May 2020)

You didn't enter the helmet debate did you?


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

Slick said:


> You didn't enter the helmet debate did you?


Got to be a political thread. Dont say nothing to upset the hard core in there.


----------



## Cycleops (28 May 2020)

Equivalent to being made to sit on the naughty step.

dDidnt call Nicola Sturgeon Wee Kranky did you?


----------



## Brads (28 May 2020)

Lol no never did anything wrong.

Second time it's happened though. Do mods not answer on here ?


----------



## Brads (28 May 2020)

Ok
It happened again right now.
The cap wearing thread was being derailed into a helmet debate so I asked the guy to stay on track and take the helmet discussion into a helmet thread.
It was removed (not allowed to be posted)
I then answered on the thread and my post is awaiting moderation.

Tht''s not on, at all.
I'd really like a moderator to justify this on this thread please.
A forum with no discussion is not a forum, it's a personal site owners blog.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2020)

Hi @Brads

Firstly, allow me to refer you to the site FAQs about moderation discussion in public: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...f-moderation-not-allowed.215277/#post-4712363

The posts you are referring to were as far as I can see made in the "Is there a stigma to only wear a cap?" thread. Unfortunately the nature of the question posed meant that it very quickly turned into a cap vs helmet debate so was moved to the helmet discussion section.

Because the membership hold such strong views on whether or not one should wear a helmet these debates have in the past almost always ended up getting personal. To take the edge off it the site owner decided some years ago that *all *helmet discussion posts (not just yours) would be moderated and have to be approved before appearing, as explained here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/helmet-discussions-sub-forum.207425/

Since the moderators are volunteers with a life outside CycleChat, messages may not be approved straight away and you may not get instant answers to questions posted in here.

If you wish to start a thread about cycling caps *that is not* about whether they should be chosen in favour of a helmet, then feel free. I suggest General Cycling Discussions if talking about favourite designs/aesthetics and so forth, or Components, Accessories and Clothing if talking about purchasing advice.

Locking this now.


----------

